# Profibus Teilnehmer vom Netz trennen



## Eckart (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe eine Frage an die DP Cracks,

wie ist es möglich einen DP Teilnehmer (z.b. sensor aktor box) softwaretechnisch und anschliessend physikalisch vom Bus zu trennen. Dummerweise ist die SA box auch noch am Busende.

Anwendung: ein Roboter handelt eine Vorrichtung. An dieser Vorrichtung 
befindet sich eine DP E/A Box als Endteilnehmer diese Kommuniziert mit einer S7 Steuerung . Nun soll der Roboter diese Vorrichtung ablegen (Bus wir physikalsch getrennt) um irgendwann die Vorrichtung wieder aufzunehmen. was muss ich hier beachten ? bzgl der Endterminierung die ja dann mit getrennt wird


----------



## KalEl (26 Oktober 2006)

schau mal sfc12

wenn getrennt, kannst du ja über ein relais einen abschlusswiderstand zuschalten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Oktober 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> schau mal sfc12
> 
> wenn getrennt, kannst du ja über ein relais einen abschlusswiderstand zuschalten


Die Terminierung braucht eine Spannungsversorgung,
da gibt es extra aktive Terminatoren für.

Eine zu- / abschaltung über Relais würde ich aber *nicht *empfehlen !!


----------



## Eckart (26 Oktober 2006)

*was muss denn zuerst geschaltet werden*

Die Idee mit dem aktiven Terminator finde ich auch gut hat aber jemand 
Erfahrung mit Trennen von DP Teilnehmer ? Ich sehe folgendes Problem:
Trenne ich erst und aktiviere dann den Term. Gibt es kurzzeitig einen zustand 
wo gar nicht Terminiert ist = schlecht
Aktivieren ich erst den terminator und trenne dann, habe ich kurzzeitig den zustand der doppelten terminierung = auch schlecht
oder irre ich hier ?
Wie macht Siemens das eigentlich mit den mobile Panels, die kann ich doch auch an und abstöpsel ohne das ich mir über den Abschlusswiderstand gedanken machen muss.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2006)

Laut Handbuch XY darf an einem 1,5 MB Profibus eine Stichleitung von insgesamt < 6,6m pro Segment angeschlossen werden. Das könnte man mal probieren. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Repeater, an dessen zweiter Seite der abzutrennende Teil hängt.


----------



## Mütze (26 Oktober 2006)

> Aktivieren ich erst den terminator und trenne dann, habe ich kurzzeitig den zustand der doppelten terminierung = auch schlecht
> oder irre ich hier ?



Ich denke Du irrst. Wenn eine Terminierung aktiv ist, wird ja der restliche Bus abgeschaltet. Somit hast Du zwar 2 Terminierungen, aber die SPS bekommt nur die erste mit.

Gruß
Mütze


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Oktober 2006)

Eckart schrieb:


> Wie macht Siemens das eigentlich mit den mobile Panels, die kann ich doch auch an und abstöpsel ohne das ich mir über den Abschlusswiderstand gedanken machen muss.


Da gibt es extra Anschlußboxen für.


----------



## SSO (28 Oktober 2006)

Am Busende wird der aktive Busabschluss montiert. Dieser ist immer mit 24VDC zu versorgen. Wenn der entsprechende Teilnehmer per Software deaktiviert wurde, kann er problemlos abgesteckt werden. Die Terminierung wird immer über den aktiven Busabschluss realisiert.

Die Lösung mit einem Repeater ist auch möglich, kostet aber ein vielfaches. Außerdem werden die Bussegmente getrennt. Bei Problemen wird dadurch die Fehlersuche unnötig erschwert.  Repeater setzt man nur ein, wenn es notwendig ist. (sternförmige Verkabelung, Leitungslänge überschritten, Teilnehmeranzahl zu groß).

Relais in der Busverkabelung sind nur für den PFUSCHERBUS geeignet, aber der PROFIBUS heist leider nicht umsonst "PROFI" BUS.

Gruß,


----------



## Eckart (28 Oktober 2006)

*Danke für eure Tips*

Danke euch allen

ich werde es mal mit der aktiven Terminierung realisieren.

gruss
    Eckart


----------

